
Ask HN: When was the last time you completely shutdown your laptop? - z0a
I just thought about it today, and realized I haven&#x27;t actually shutdown my laptop for a very long time. I have a MacBook Pro and just close the screen; it&#x27;s quicker, and I can get back to work in less time. I just wanted to see if I was the only one or if some of you do the same.
======
MichaelStubbs
Last night.

The boot time is usually 12 seconds maximum, and it doesn't take any longer
than ~20 seconds for my work to load up (depending on what I'm doing, most of
my work loads up pretty much instantly). I don't really miss the few extra
seconds it takes.

------
a3n
At night I suspend by closing the screen.

In the morning when I leave (the laptop stays home) I hibernate, which copies
memory to disk, encrypts the whole disk and then shuts the power down. When I
come home I power up, entering my long-ass encryption password, then wait half
a minute and enter my shorter login password.

I hibernate so that if someone breaks in, all they get is the laptop, not the
data. I don't worry about the NSA [hi guys], they already have the data, or
they can beat it out of me if they care.

I think if I regularly carried my laptop during the day I'd hibernate rather
than just suspend, because some day the laptop will walk away.

~~~
ricardobeat
Windows I assume? I believe since Lion, OSX encrypts the disk encryption keys
with your password whenever the screen is locked.

~~~
a3n
Ubuntu

------
msantos
Every time I'm about to go through custom's X-ray machines. I'm not sure why,
maybe just coincidence, twice my previous Dell XPS stopped working after going
through airport xray while in sleep mode.

------
informatimago
I never shut it down. Sometimes it crashes, or it may happen the battery goes
flat, and it has to reboot, but otherwise, it's always on or sleeping.

------
notduncansmith
In the several months I've owned my MBA, barring battery death and update-
related reboots, never. Not once have I willingly shut my computer down
without intent to immediately fire it back up. I just close it, for the same
reasons as OP.

------
partisan
My Dell Windows 7 laptop, every 2 - 3 days, grimacing as I do. I don't reboot
my Macbook until I get nagged enough that an update requires a reboot, which
seems to happen a lot more often on Mountain Lion than it did on Snow Leopard.

------
27182818284
Was having problems with the Postgres install from Homebrew. Finally kicked it
away and rebooted to have more of a fresh start. So last week.

------
anderspetersson
Prolly a month or so ago when I went away for a weekend and didn't bring my
laptop. I do the same, just close the screen to my MBP.

------
ja27
A week. I probably average 2-3 weeks. I almost never shut it down though but
it will crash or need a reboot for a patch.

------
FlyingAvatar
If some updates did not require a reboot, it would probably happen once a year
when a hard crash occurs on my MBP.

------
billconan
I don't remember. I reboot it once a while, but I seem to never shut it down.

------
krapp
I shut it down every night.

~~~
lgas
Why?

~~~
krapp
It's right next to me in my dorm, and turning it off creates less light
pollution when i'm trying to sleep.

------
taksintik
1.5 months ago. MacBook Pro running osx,win 7 and linux simultaneously.

